#  Der kleine Patient >   Triple-X-Syndrom vererbbar? >

## Cathy

Hallo,
meine Tochter hat das Triple-X-Syndrom(47.XXX).
Laut Aussage der Humangenetiker ist dies ein Zufallsprodukt bei der Zellteilung.
Das Syndrom kann von meiner Tochter wohl weitervererbt werden, aber laut Humangenetiker kann ich selbst nicht Träger sein. Das verstehe ich nicht. 
Wer kann hier helfen? 
Liebe Grüße Cathy

----------


## wheelchairpower

Genommutation; Frauen erben 3 X Chromosomen;        ihr *Genotyp ist XXX*. *Phänotyp:* Als Erwachsene sind diese        Individuen meist im Mittel 2-3 cm kleiner als genetisch normale Frauen,        besitzen ungewöhnlich lange Beine und eine schlanken Körper. Sie        entwickeln sich sexuell normal und sind fruchtbar. Allerdings ist ihre Intelligenz im unteren Bereich der Intelligenz.              
            Diese Anomalie tritt gewöhnlich bei Schwangerschaften älterer              Mütter auf und ist recht selten mit einer Häufigkeit von              1 in 1,000 Mädchen
Das zusätzliche X-Chromosom kann entweder von der Mutter oder vom Vater kommen,  wobei das erstere häufiger ist. 
Wende dich doch mal an die Kontaktgruppe: Triplo-X-Kontaktgruppe

----------


## Cathy

Hallo,
danke für deine Hinweise. Wir sind schon bei Leona eV registriert, aber die Frage der vererbbarkeit konnte mir bisher nicht beantwortet werden. Aus deiner Antwort entnehme ich, dass ich durchaus Träger sein kann. Eine Chromosomenbestimmung wurde leider nie gemacht und heute sagt man mir, dass ich keine Indikation hätte, damit die Kasse bezahlt. 
Trotzdem danke! 
Cathy

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi Cathy, 
ich meine, klar du möchtest wissen wer vererbt hat. Aber was würde es denn jetzt noch ändern? Sie hat es trotzdem noch.
Die Frage wäre wichtig, wenn du noch weiteren Nachwuchs planst.  
Bei einer weiteren Schwangerschaft deinerseits oder ich glaube auch wenn ein Kinderwunsch besteht, würde dann ein Test gemacht werden, vorher besteht keine Indikation.

----------


## Cathy

Hallo,
warum ist die Antwort nur wichtig, wenn man weiteren Nachwuchs plant?
Es geht mir dabei auch weniger um meine Tochter, sondern um mich selbst. Ich möchte einfach wissen, ob ich Träger bin. Vielleicht hat das auch etwas damit zu tun, dass ich einfach wissen will, wo es herkommt. Vielleicht ist es auch ein wenig die Aufarbeitung der Schuldfrage, wenn man das so überhaupt bezeichnen kann,oder eine Erklärung für so manche Parallele zu meiner Tochter (kann natürlich auch die ganz "normale" Genetik zwischen Mutter und Tochter sein). 
Ich habe auch hier das Gefühl, dass mich keiner versteht. 
Gruß Cathy

----------


## StarBuG

Du kannst dich doch auch testen lassen

----------


## Cathy

Hallo,
ohne Indikation übernimmt die Kasse die Kosten von ca. 500,- € nicht. Außerdem habe ich noch niemanden gefunden, der mich ohne Indikation testet. 
Cathy

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Hallo,
> warum ist die Antwort nur wichtig, wenn man weiteren Nachwuchs plant?

 Weil man dann anders an eine Planung ran gehen kann. Voruntersuchungen, Test und mögliche Folgen wie einen Abbruch resultieren dann daraus.   

> Vielleicht ist es auch ein wenig die Aufarbeitung der Schuldfrage, ...

 Schuld hat niemand! 
Ich bin auch behindert, aber meine Mutter gebe ich keine Schuld daran. Warum?

----------


## Cathy

Hallo,
ein weiterer Kinderwunsch scheidet bei mir mit fast 42 eigentlich aus. Daher liegt diesbezüglich keine Indikation mehr vor.
Als meine Tochter 1996 geboren wurde, waren die Informationen noch sehr dürftig und bzgl. der Eltern wurden keine Tests gemacht. Ich glaube einfach, dass man da heute weiter ist. Ich habe aber auch von einer Familie gehört, da wurden nicht nur die Eltern des behinderten Kindes, sondern auch die nachfolgenden Geschwister direkt getestet. Ich glaube das hängt auch mit den Ärzten zusammen, die einen betreuen. Meine damalige Ärztin ist bereits auf Rente und die jetzige Frauenärztin kennt zwar die Geschichte, hat aber das Ganze nicht miterlebt und steht dem daher nicht so nah. 
Die Frage der Schuld stellt auch nicht meine Tochter an mich, sondern ich mir als Mutter selbst. Natürlich weiß ich rational betrachtet, dass ich keine Schuld habe, aber zwischen Verstand und Psyche liegt ein großer Unterschied, den man nicht erklären kann. Ich merke einfach nur, dass mich das Thema alle paar Jahre wieder einholt und ich nicht zur Ruhe komme. Ich glaube ich muss diesen Test einfach machen lassen, egal was es kostet. 
Zumal bei einem MRT von mir als differenzial Diagnose eine Stoffwechselstörung vorliegen könnte. Bestätigt ist das noch nicht. Ich weiß auch nicht, welcher Arzt hier der richtige ist. Da diese Diagnose aber wirklich noch ganz frisch (von Freitag) ist, muss ich mich erstmal schlau machen. 
Vielen Dank trotzdem an wheelchairpower. 
Gruß Cathy

----------


## wheelchairpower

Guten Morgen Cathy,   

> Als meine Tochter 1996 geboren wurde, waren die Informationen noch sehr  dürftig und bzgl. der Eltern wurden keine Tests gemacht. Ich glaube  einfach, dass man da heute weiter ist. Ich habe aber auch von einer  Familie gehört, da wurden nicht nur die Eltern des behinderten Kindes,  sondern auch die nachfolgenden Geschwister direkt getestet. Ich glaube  das hängt auch mit den Ärzten zusammen, die einen betreuen.

 Sicher waren damals die Informationen dürftiger als heute, keine Frage. Was die Tests angeht, ist es eigentlich so, dass die Geschwister normalerweise nicht getestet werden dürfen, solange sie es nicht selbst wollen. Einfach deswegen um sie davor zu bewahren, dass ihre Eltern ihnen in ihrer Lebensplanung reinreden, sei es in der Wahl eines Berufes oder sobald sie vor der Familienplanung stehen. Manchen Eltern fällt es nämlich schwer, sich im Leben ihrer Kinder rauszuhalten. Was auch normal ist, schließlich wollen sie auch nur das Beste für ihr Kind.
Damit diese Befangenheit aber nicht entsteht, ist es eigentlich nicht erlaubt, Tests an Geschwisterkinder durchzuführen. Leider gibt es aber immer wieder Ärzte, die sich daran nicht halten.
Wenn aber die Mutter erneut schwanger ist und die Behinderung eines Kindes bekannt ist, dann kann man noch während der Schwangerschaft einen Test am Embryo durchführen. Allerdings ist dieser Test dann auch nicht 100% sicher, denn auch wenn es nicht an bekannter Behinderung leidet, kann es trotzdem mit einem anderen Defekt zur Welt kommen. Aber das weißt du sicher selbst am Besten.  :Smiley:    

> Die Frage der Schuld stellt auch nicht meine Tochter an mich, sondern ich mir als Mutter selbst.

 Du darfst dir die Schuld aber nicht daran geben, denn das bringt dich nicht weiter und ändert auch gar nichts an dieser Situation. Natürlich verstehe ich, dass dich das Thema und die Frage "Warum?" immer wieder einholt, aber deine Tochter ist doch mit ihren 14 Jahren ein glückliches und zufriedenes Teenie-Girl. Oder? Sie kennt ihr Leben nicht anders, darum ist es so für sie ein vollkommen normales Leben. Die Einschränkungen die sie durch ihr handicap tagtäglich erlebt, gehören für sie ganz normal zu ihrem Leben. 
Jedenfalls geht es mir mit meinem handicap so. Ich habe eine Spinale Muskelatrophie, welche progressiv verläuft und mir meine Muskelkraft immer mehr nimmt. So kann ich mich zum Beispiel nicht an- oder ausziehen, essen und trinken kann ich nur mit Hilfe, laufen konnte ich noch nie und meine Arme kann ich auch nicht heben, sondern nur meine Unterarme und Hände soweit, dass ich hier am PC mit Hilfe der PC Mouse und der integrierten Bildschirmtastatur unter Windows 7 diesen Text schreiben kann. 
Ich denke, auch wenn du den Test selbst bezahlen wirst und du dann weißt, dass du die Diagnose vererbt hast, es wird sich nichts an der Situation ändern auch werden dir deine Schuldgefühle nicht genommen, möglicherweise sogar noch verstärkt. Das wäre doch wahrscheinlich auch nicht das was du gern möchtest, oder?
Ich würde dir eher raten, dass du dich an der Entwicklung deiner Tochter freust und das du ihr dabei hilfst, dass sie so gut es geht zur Selbstständigkeit erzogen wird. Denn das ist das A und O, gerade für uns Menschen mit Behinderung. Wichtig ist auch, dass du ihr zeigst, dass sie sich niemals irgendetwas gefallen lassen darf, sondern das sie um ihre Rechte kämpfen muss, sonst ist sie nämlich verloren. Darüberhinaus bringe ihr bei, dass sie ein ganz normaler und liebenswerter Mensch ist. 
Ich wünsche euch alles Gute und dir wünsche ich, dass du lernst dir nicht die Schuld an ihrem Defekt zu geben, denn du kannst wirklich gar nichts dafür. Niemand möchte absichtlich das das Kind einen Gendefekt erbt.

----------


## Cathy

Hallo wheelchairpower,
vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte. Das mit den Tests bei Geschwisterkindern wusste ich nicht.
Natürlich hast du Recht, dass sich an unserer Situation (mit oder ohne Wissen der Trägerschaft) nichts ändert.
Vielleicht muss ich einfach lernen damit zu leben.
Meine Tochter muss es ja auch. 
gruß Cathy

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Vielleicht muss ich einfach lernen damit zu leben.
> Meine Tochter muss es ja auch.

 Das hört sich schon anders an.  :Smiley:  Du wirst sehen, du kannst damit leben, manchmal wirst du vielleicht nochmal denken "warum?", aber ich glaube, irgendwann ist auch das vorbei.
Natürlich möchten alle Eltern immer nur das Beste für das Kind und wünschen ihm, dass es ein glückliches Leben vor sich hat, wenn es dann aber anders verläuft, dann bricht der Boden unter den Füßen weg. Doch auch daran gewöhnen sie sich mit der Zeit.
Ich kann nur von mir sprechen. Trotz meiner Behinderung und meiner vollständigen Abhängigkeit von anderen, lebe ich gerne und möchte kein anderes Leben leben. Auch wenn es oft Dinge gibt, die ich gerne ohne fremde Hilfe machen möchte.

----------


## Sweet Angel

Ich leide selbst am Triple-X-Syndrom. Mittlerweile bin ich 19 und in drei oder vier Jahren will ich das Thema "Kinder" intensiver verfolgen. 
Weiß jemand, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass mein Kind diesen Gendeffekt erbt? Darüber habe ich nämlich keine wirklichen Aussagen gefunden.

----------


## Cathy

Hallo,
schau doch mal bei LEONA - Verein für Eltern chromosomal geschädigter Kinder e.V. rein, da findest du Kontakadressen von betroffenen Eltern bzw. die Möglichkeit Kontaktadressen zu erhalten.
Mir selbst wurde gesagt, dass meine Tochter den Gendefekt weitergeben kann, dass ich ihn ihr aber nicht vererbt haben kann. Bis heute habe ich das nicht verstanden. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich Träger bin.
Soweit ich weiß, ist aber das Kinderkriegen kein Problem.
Kannst du mir ein bißchen mehr über dich erzählen? Hast du eventuell Lust mal deine Geschichte für Leona eV aufzuschreiben? Bis auf eine jetzt 50 jährige Frau ist, glaube ich, meine Tochter die älteste mit fast 14. Wir wären über Erfahrungen sehr dankbar.
Du kannst dich auch direkt an mich wenden. Gibt einfach Patricia, Triple-X-Syndrom bei Google ein und du landest bei Leona und unserem 1.Bericht (E-Mail adresse unten). In diesen Tagen wird das neue Leona-Elternheft erscheinen, in dem wir den aktuellen Stand von Patricia dargestellt haben. Auch das Heft kann über Leona bezogen werden.
Warst du schon beim Humangenetiker? Würde mich auch interessieren, was dabei rauskäme.
Liebe Grüße
Cathy

----------


## Laureen

Die antwort kommt sehr spät aber das triple x syndrom ist eine keimbahnmutation und entsteht im mutterleib sie wird verebt

----------

